# libreoffice blokuje libreoffice-bin

## Xywa

Jak w temacie:

```
[blocks B      ] app-office/libreoffice ("app-office/libreoffice" is blocking app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.4.3.2-r1)

```

Czy jest jakieś specjalne rozwiązanie, czy najlepiej poczekać na naprawę ebuilda?

p.s. Na razie przełączyłem się na OpenOffice...

----------

## Garrappachc

A nie prościej wywalić libreoffice-bin i zainstalować libreoffice? Albo na odwrót.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> A nie prościej wywalić libreoffice-bin i zainstalować libreoffice? Albo na odwrót.

 

Nie da się, nie zainstalujesz libreoffice bo blokuje go libreoffice-bin, i nie zainstalujesz libreoffice-bin bo blokuje go libreoffice...

----------

## SlashBeast

Zglos to na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## joi_

po co Ci jednocześnie pakiet binarny i własna kompilacja?!

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zglos to na bugs.gentoo.org.

 

Chłopaki już walczą z tematem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901754-highlight-libreoffice.html

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> po co Ci jednocześnie pakiet binarny i własna kompilacja?!

 

Ja potrzbuję tylko binarną wersje, ale jest ponoć błąd w ebuildzie libreoffice-l10 i dlatego wersja binarna też szuka wersji kompilowanej:

 *Quote:*   

> This should be solved now. Error was, the ebuild of libreoffice-l10n was looking for a just too high libreoffice. 
> 
>  That resulted in trying to install libreoffice-bin, which is wrong doing with libreoffice ....

 

----------

